

Google’s Mobile Search Market Share: An Estimated, Whopping 98.29% - aresant
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/29/google-mobile-search-market-share/

======
benofsky
This makes complete sense — people who are capable of searching on their
mobile device own a smartphone, people who own smartphones are either tech
savvy or of a younger demographic (excuse my assumptions) but both of which
are more likely to use Google.

~~~
far33d
Also, the two main smartphone platforms (iPhone and Android) have their
default search engine set as Google.

~~~
mrduncan
I believe most (all?) BlackBerries default to Google also.

~~~
eli
Depends on the carrier. Verizon took cash from Microsoft to set the default
search on all their BlackBerries (and maybe other phones?) to Bing.

